# Small dogs and retained baby teeth.



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well. Sprocket turned 3 years old on August 1st 2012. He has retained a baby upper canine all this time. It never caused any issues so I left it. Today, it is gone! I fully attribute it to the raw diet. Chewing the meat and bones probably took it out. His gums look like it was never there! 

His mom is about 6 years old and still has a baby canine. She's kibble fed. I wonder if raw would help!


----------

